# The Deep Wrecks



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

For most divers living and visiting the Red Sea, we are happy to strap one tank of compressed air on our backs and stick to a 30 meter depth limit. However, many like the challenge of exploring the deeper wrecks. A friend of mine is often kitting up with over 40kg of equipment to visit two of the deeper wrecks which are not so well known. Just wanted to share this with you!! Certainly something I would not like to try 



The Gulf Fleet no. 31 offshore supply vessel is a relatively new 55 metre long wreck which hit the reef at Sha’ab Ruhr Umm Qammar in the 1980’s and now lies with the stern at a maximum depth of 105 metres. The wreck sits upright, wedged in a dip in the reef, so it is possible to dive completely under the hull. The top of the wreck with the pilothouse is at 95 metres.

Another of the wrecks attracting the deeper divers, and only discovered in 2006, is a very large roll-on roll-off Danish ferry. Launched in 1970 as the Trekroner, the 125 metre long vessel was capable of carrying up to 718 passengers and 120 cars. In her final days, and renamed MV Al Qamar Al Saudi Al Misri, she was used on the route between the ports of Suez in Egypt and Jeddah in Saudi Arabia. On a return journey from Jeddah back up to Suez carrying 527 passengers and a crew of 63, late in the night of the 18th May 1994, a boiler explosion was reported to have caused an oil leak and fire in the engine room which then spread to the rest of the vessel. A nearby US Navy destroyer USS Briscoe raced to the scene to assist other vessels with the rescue of passengers and crew. The destroyer’s heroic crew made repeated approaches within 10 feet of the burning ferry which was in imminent danger of capsizing. Fifteen received medals for their actions including one who had to catch a baby that was thrown 30 feet to safety by its father! The MV Al Qamar Al Saudi Al Misri eventually sank the following morning on the 19th May 1994, some say assisted by a torpedo from USS Briscoe as the now empty but still burning ship was drifting towards Hurghada!

Divers at 130 meters exploring a crack in the reef near the Gulf Fleet no. 31 wreck.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have friends who do this, i can only imagine that they think it's worth it. Seems like too much could go wrong, not sure I'd want the responsibility for that. Give me my one tank and max 40 metres and I'm happy. I'd love to try a rebreather though, imagine diving with no bubble noise, sounds wonderful to me.


----------

